# Marsh/Flooded corn gun stand?



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Does anyone have a nice gun stand they use for hunting flooded corn and marshes. I want to make a couple for hunting flooded corn. I'd like something that could possibly hold a small blind bag as well. WYG? Pictures if possible.
TIA 
Smoke


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

I bought the Banded Gun Stick and most everyone that I have hunted with ended up buying one. Last thing I wanted is my gun ending up in the drink and it has never let me down. Since the feet bury so far into the ground, I would also feel safe hanging a small blind bag on it; however, I find it easier to just leave it in the jet sled.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

http://www.srbfieldrests.com/product/waterfowl-set-item-3848/

This rest works pretty well. No complaints. I spray painted mine a different color. If I don't use this I just lay my gun in my jetsled


----------



## gvsuhockey (Nov 13, 2010)

Smoke, touch base with ShiaKid. His father Butch makes some bad ass marsh gun stands. I hunted with a couple buddies of mine that had some out in NoDak and they are legit. If you are hunting flooded corn mostly, you could dust the stand with a quick coat of tan spray paint as I think they come black in color. Hope this helps, sorry I don't have pictures but I am sure someone who has one will chime in.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Whole tread here to consider Smoke .

Marsh Gun Stand http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php?threads/Marsh-Gun-Stand.574792/


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Another vote for the Banded stand. Takes up little room and holds your gun solid.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

gvsuhockey said:


> Smoke, touch base with ShiaKid. His father Butch makes some bad ass marsh gun stands. I hunted with a couple buddies of mine that had some out in NoDak and they are legit. If you are hunting flooded corn mostly, you could dust the stand with a quick coat of tan spray paint as I think they come black in color. Hope this helps, sorry I don't have pictures but I am sure someone who has one will chime in.


I used my "SHI KID" or Butch designed stick on Wednesday and for the first time hung my extra large blind bag on the back and game strap on the front---it worked PERFECT! Just my $.02!


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> I bought the Banded Gun Stick and most everyone that I have hunted with ended up buying one. Last thing I wanted is my gun ending up in the drink and it has never let me down. Since the feet bury so far into the ground, I would also feel safe hanging a small blind bag on it; however, I find it easier to just leave it in the jet sled.


I have the same stand. Works good. I actually hunted a slough out in ND without dragging in my jet sled, and actually hung my big Drake backpack on it with my gun on the rest.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

I saw this at gander the other day: http://www.classicusc.com/store/p/246-Quick-Shot-Synthetic-Shotgun-Holster-Camo.aspx
It's like a belt pouch to rest the butt of your gun in. Would help with the weight, and the gun would be at the ready all the time, without needing to carry in a gun stand. Just an idea. They want crazy money for them though, like 40 bucks.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

here ya go smoke. i know you got the skills, not much too it. i've made couple variations for guys with more hooks to hold straps/bags and even put square platforms on them to hold coffee/shells.

its not conduit either. is a thick walled pipe i get from buddy. using UHMW for the head.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> here ya go smoke. i know you got the skills, not much too it. i've made couple variations for guys with more hooks to hold straps/bags and even put square platforms on them to hold coffee/shells.
> 
> its not conduit either. is a thick walled pipe i get from buddy. using UHMW for the head.


Thanks Dan I appreciate it!


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey 'Kid...do you have a pic of the stand in use?


----------

